# newhampshire citation appeals



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone knows if the courts in New Hampshire automatically issue a finding of guilty or responsible if the officer utilized radar and checked the usage of radar on the citation?


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

I am wondering if anyone reads what site they are on...READING FOR COMPREHENSION...MASScops not NHcops..seems like you drive as well as you read..

MEDICOP??


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

Hold on guys Im going to grab some popcorn and a soda don't start without me.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Round out.....haha


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

And awayyyyy we go........


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

If the officer took the time to speak with you and get your information, then you are guilty.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

your guilty. admit your mistakes, pay your fine, do your penance and learn from your mistake. take some responsibility for your actions, fuckhead.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Heres your legitimate answer, YES , like mass if you dont like it appeal. You will lose most likely....slow the hell down.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

mediccop720 said:


> I am wondering if anyone knows if the courts in New Hampshire automatically issue a finding of guilty or responsible if the officer utilized radar and checked the usage of radar on the citation?


Please tell us why your asking this question and if it pertains to a particular incident. I'm sure with these questions answered you will get proper responses.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

Before we get much further, the most important question is . . . 


Was the officer wearing his hat?


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I wonder if Gil turned on the masscops.com retard magnet to attract the dumbasses we've had on here lately.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## DAMM (Jun 4, 2008)

http://[URL]http://www.funnyforumpics.com


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)

What do you get when you combine:

THIS










WITH THIS?










Well my freinds you have got youself a......

MEDIC COP!!











TO PROTECT AND SERVE? OR RESESITATE AND SAVE? 
Two jobs, one person. How does he do it? Simple...He's Bionic.
Thank you Medic Cop!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

I asked the question because the topic came up in a law debate discussing different states policies, not because I received a citation. Thank you for your interesting and immature responses.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey Dipstick, your the one who asked the question and didn't answer when asked your reasons. Don't go insulting people on this site you'll only make it worse for yourself by doing that.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

sweet mary mother of god a medic, a cop and now a law student. just what do you want to be when you grow up???


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> sweet mary mother of god a medic, a cop and now a law student. just what do you want to be when you grow up???


Nuclear Security


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Nuclear Security


WACKENHUT all the way.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

KEVDEMT said:


> sweet mary mother of god a medic, a cop and now a law student. just what do you want to be when you grow up???


a grasshopper:jestera:


----------

